# Into The Light



## flashback1 (Aug 25, 2016)

This was shot in the West Village. I was out in the afternoon and, as you can see, walking into the sun the whole time. Rather than be defeated by shooting into the sun, I experimented with a few shots to see what I could get. Then I took this shot. For me it works, but does it work for you?


----------



## Deleted member 215987 (Aug 25, 2016)

I really like the contrast.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 25, 2016)

Hmm, not sure ... it seems like the sun is too overbearing ... the other things going on (and there appears to be much going on) is getting lost.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 25, 2016)

Which one is "The" West Village?


----------



## flashback1 (Aug 26, 2016)

riverrat373 said:


> I really like the contrast.


Thanks.


----------



## flashback1 (Aug 26, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, not sure ... it seems like the sun is too overbearing ... the other things going on (and there appears to be much going on) is getting lost.


That was kinda my point, getting the lens flare and the strong shadows. There are 'things going on' but I wasn't after any action per se.
Appreciate your comments.


----------



## flashback1 (Aug 26, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Which one is "The" West Village?


Not quite sure how to respond to this one but happy to if you choose to elaborate.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 26, 2016)

NYC center of the universe.


----------



## flashback1 (Aug 26, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> NYC center of the universe.


Like there's more than one West Village.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2016)

flashback1 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > NYC center of the universe.
> ...


There's a West Village district in Ottawa, one in Notting Hill, one in Glasgow...


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 26, 2016)

tirediron said:


> flashback1 said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



What's your point?  

JK - I find the we are the center of the universe view of NY'ers both annoying and impressive at the same time.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 26, 2016)

I appreciate the shooting into the Sun, I appreciate the contrast ... But, (the big but), for me, as a stand alone picture, it lacks a strong, primary, viewer focus point.


----------



## flashback1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> I appreciate the shooting into the Sun, I appreciate the contrast ... But, (the big but), for me, as a stand alone picture, it lacks a strong, primary, viewer focus point.


You know, I always thought that landscapes lacked the same thing. I mean, other than the entire image. So a street shot of some sort can't exist simply for its own sake?


----------



## flashback1 (Aug 26, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Which one is "The" West Village?


Maybe you meant, 'Which West Village in particular?' To which I would have gladly answered, "Why of course, the West Village, NYC."


----------



## OGsPhotography (Aug 26, 2016)

Doesn't work for me.

I think that yes, more subject is needed. If the subject is the sun and the contrast on the scene, then so be it but I feel perhaps it is missing something in both them areas. 

The landscapes that stick in my mind have a great focal point or subject, not to sure about street photography yet, still just looking 

Is the " West Village" on Manhattan? Is that where Yuccies are from?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2016)

flashback1 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Which one is "The" West Village?
> ...


No, I meant which one is the West Village; you stated this was taken in 





> the West Village


 the use of "the" indicating that it is superior to others.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 26, 2016)

The lack of detail in this image doesn't work for me as a landscape.  I appreciate your comment, I can see where you want to go ... But for me, I'm not there.


----------



## flashback1 (Aug 27, 2016)

tirediron said:


> flashback1 said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


I don't know anyone who,  when going there states,  'I am going to West Village'. It is always preceded with the article 'the'.
P.s. Nice to know that my photography and grammar can be corrected here


----------



## flashback1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> The lack of detail in this image doesn't work for me as a landscape.  I appreciate your comment, I can see where you want to go ... But for me, I'm not there.


Fair enough and I much appreciate your viewing and commenting.  I maybe seeing something that either isn't there or only works in my head.
I have another shot I'll post separately.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 27, 2016)

flashback1 said:


> I don't know anyone who,  when going there states,  'I am going to West Village'. It is always preceded with the article 'the'.
> P.s. Nice to know that my photography and grammar can be corrected here


We're a full-service forum.


----------



## flashback1 (Aug 27, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> Doesn't work for me.
> 
> I think that yes, more subject is needed. If the subject is the sun and the contrast on the scene, then so be it but I feel perhaps it is missing something in both them areas.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your viewing and commenting. It was (in my mind/eye) about the sun, shadows and contrast, I am understanding that my 'vision' may not always translate to others.
And yes, the West Village is Manhattan, and I do not know what "Yuccies" are.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Aug 27, 2016)

Well, it does " work" for me in that context I suppose. 

Yuccie is Young Urban Creative person. I think they would be found there. Drove theough there once on top of the big bus while honeymooning, but not sure really where it is. I'd certainly love to go back and shoot some yuccies.


----------

